# Nate Robinson Goes From Stud To Dud



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Rookie guard Nate Robinson responded to Larry Brown's negative reinforcement with a poor outing last night, feeling the criticism affected his game. Robinson questioned whether he can have the demeanor the Knicks coach wants him to have.
> After his career-best 34-point night against the Sixers on Friday, Robinson was a dud last night, with 10 points on 4-of-12 shooting and three turnovers as the Knicks dropped their eighth straight, 114-95, to Philadelphia at Wachovia Center. After Robinson's big effort Friday drew a standing ovation from the crowd at the Garden, Brown said he wished Robinson wouldn't showboat, pointing out Iverson singed him for 47 points and did not carry on. Robinson took offense to the remark.
> 
> "I felt kind of awkward today, just got to play through it," Robinson said. "I was not doing some of the things like I do, like getting my teammates hyped. I felt if I did that, Coach might be mad at me." Of his cocky demeanor, Robinson said: "That's who I am. That's been me my whole life. It's hard to ask me not to do it."


http://www.nypost.com/php/pfriendly/print.php?url=http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/63953.htm

No one on this Knick team should be cocky, not with 19 wins. Pathetic.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

what larry's trying to say is , yea u scored 34 but iverson had 47 making your 34 meaningless...........larry's not telling nate not to get hype or excited...if nate wouldve dropped 20 and iverson 15 points larry wouldve done backflips for nate,.....thats where larry's coming from....


and i agree with larry too...everybody in the NBA wants to be treated like a freaking princess jeez


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, if only Nate scored those points to win, then it'd be a different situation.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

nate is like a cheap iverson. i think he trys to emulate him what with the arm sleeve and everything.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Not such a bad thing to be...


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

That dosent seem like good coaching to me. You should encourage your rookies when they have a good game like that. tell him you want to see more of it. Just tell him to work on his defense. So i mean this is an obvious example of the problem with the way this team is being coached.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

can anyone explain to me why larry is convinced that Nate is not a PG?


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

NOt for anything, I am really starting to dislike Larry. Nate showboating a little gets the crowd in the game, lets them enjoy something from this season. So what if he does it? Who else did anything in the game to keep it close? Who else excited the crowd like Nate did? Larry just likes to bash the team and keep the players down. Maybe if he didn't talk o muc crap they might be doing better. I know it is a very small chance that might be a reason, but why not? With the level of talent they have they should be doing much better. Maybe Larry just is not the right coach for this team. Many other teams are defensively as bad, but do much better than the Knicks. Obviously this has not worked with Larry. Maybe they DO need a youger coach that can relate. What is wrong with Nate celebrating after scoring? Absolutely nothing. Why does Larry feel he has to criticize everyone? I know many of you will jump all over me for this, but I am tired of Larry criticizing the team, that sure is not helping any. Nate p[layed a great game, Larry criticized and the next game he played a crappy game, because he was trying got play the way Larry wants him to. Steph had the same problem. Obviously something different needs to tried next seson if we have the same group. The team went on that run in beginning of January, that wasn't a fluke. The team IS good enough. Let the boys be themselves, maybe that's what we need to get back to the winning ways. OK, now, go ahead and tear this apart guys.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

I definitely agree that Larry Brown isn't the right coach for this type of team. Having said that, I don't think the team has the right kind of players to do much better then the first round of the playoffs. My guess is that they will keep the coach, and try to get the players that he wants.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I think what Larry MIGHT be doing is try using some reverse psychology on our players. If you really want to look at it he got down hardest on Steph, Nate, and Curry, players with the most need of an attitude change. But it's really hard to tell what Brown thinks, he says one thing and does another. He's somewhat two-faced.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

LB is looking at the big picture. He's a perfectionist coach, he'd probably get mad about a defensive lapse even if the Knicks win by 20. Right now, he's mad about the record.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I for one dont like Nate Robinson's face in the camera everytime he makes a shot. Its quite irritating being that as my wife says: 'A very unattractive face thats jams it in the TV ill"

hahahaha


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

jeez, any liitle excitement for the team and its fans in such a dismal season, and larry feels the need to squash it by going out public. He really should retire next season IMO


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Glad you guys don't coach...*

Showboating doesn't add anything to the team at all. If you believe his antics fire up the team and crowd, you don't understand anything. Its the PLAY that firesd people up....whether its a block, a dunk, or a great pass. The face mugging and *** wagging doesns't do anything but make you look stupid. You guys like to see tongues wagging, butts swaying, and mugging for the camera after a great play? Thats the part you like? The great ones didn't and don't do it. MJ, Bird, Magic, Barkley, and a host of others that were the best didn't find it neccessary. Excitement is great but acting like a teenager winning the lottery after a good play is not. Brown is trying to teach class. 

Check out the best teams...see much of that?


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

lol Magic didn't showboat? O and Charles Barkley? haha
I think the idea that showing emotion in your game and getting yourself and others fired up shouldn't be viewed as a thing that lacks class. Do you lack class if you try to give your depressed fans/teammates something to cheer for? I think not...when Nate does his showboating thing he also gets himself fired up and starts playing with more energy. Forcing Nate to ditch the showboating is like neutering a puppy. Look at how Nate has played since LB came out in public about the showboating. Some players feed off their emotions and Nate is one of them. LB has a ****in 10ft pole up his *** or something, he seriously better stop acting like a military dictator and address the talent on his team and work with it as best he can. If he's gonna ****in hunt for players constantly then y doesn't he just take over as GM??!! He shud concentrate on his job and make our team better rather than asking for another team. :curse:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Chinatownballer said:


> lol Magic didn't showboat? O and Charles Barkley? haha


Yeah, but they were kinda good.

Nate Robinson's average at best for his position.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Nate has single handledly brought the Knicks back more than once so he can obviously have a big affect on games. Its because he always brings the energy and pumps himself up that he can play the way he does. And if he's average at his position than id rather hav that than a neutered puppy of a point guard without energy.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chinatownballer said:


> Nate has single handledly brought the Knicks back more than once so he can obviously have a big affect on games. Its because he always brings the energy and pumps himself up that he can play the way he does. And if he's average at his position than id rather hav that than a neutered puppy of a point guard without energy.


China...Nate Robinson needs to shut the hell up! He is a ROOKIE! He has a lot of nerve showing his ***. He decided last night not to shoot the ball, so now he is being insubordinate and totally disregarding Larry's instructions. He is a average player like Rawse stated, who shouldn't be showboating and showing his *** like he has no damn sense. What the **** has Nate every won to act like he is an All-Star calibur player who pops his collar after every play. Please....shut the **** up Nate because your behind was two seconds from going to the NBDL.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Responding to recent criticism from Brown about his showboating and shoot-first tendencies, rookie Nate Robinson took one shot in 22 minutes and scored no points.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/printedition/ny-sbknix054690826apr05,0,695785.story?coll=ny-sports-print


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steven A. Smith is killing Nate Robinson right now. He stated Nate has been a pain in the *** since day 1 and he thinks he earns the right to get big minutes since he put on a Knick uni. Steven said he won't last too long in the league thinking he is bigger than the game, and "quite frankly" he isn't even that good.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

"quite frankly" id rather have nate be mediocre than shoot one shot and score 0 points. He plays with confidence. Thats just how he plays. You want to kill his confidence and turn him into a worse player than he already is? I don't get this whole thing about putting rookies in their place. The kid gets amped by exerting confidence. He plays better that way. Why the **** shudnt Nate showboat if thats how he plays better? Is there some law about rookies having to show as little confidence as possible? No, so ppl shud chill out and let Nate showboat as long as he can do it within the team setting and as long as it helps him play better.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chinatownballer said:


> "quite frankly" id rather have nate be mediocre than shoot one shot and score 0 points. He plays with confidence. Thats just how he plays. You want to kill his confidence and turn him into a worse player than he already is? I don't get this whole thing about putting rookies in their place. The kid gets amped by exerting confidence. He plays better that way. Why the **** shudnt Nate showboat if thats how he plays better? Is there some law about rookies having to show as little confidence as possible? No, so ppl shud chill out and let Nate showboat as long as he can do it within the team setting and as long as it helps him play better.


If you have to show your *** in order to play better, then you shouldn't be in the league. It's also quite embarassing as a Knick fan to watch someone pop their jersey and beat their chest when your team has 19 wins, and while you're doing that the team is down by 20 and AI just scorch your happy behind for 40 plus. Pop your collar when you're in the playoffs doing the LJ sign, after hitting a 4 point play to help your team get to the finals.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Why the **** shudnt Nate showboat if thats how he plays better?


After that comment I was going to say "If he needs showboating to play better then he shouldnt be in this league"

Then Kitty went and took the exact words out of my mouth lol.


> If you have to show your *** in order to play better, then you shouldn't be in the league.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

i still don't get what the problem with that is....i guess this onof those things u either agree or disagree with


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*BTW, China*

Magic most certainly did NOT showboat. His whole game was a show but he didn't mug..he just played. Barkley also did not showboat...yoou need to go back to the tape, son.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Chinatownballer said:


> lol Magic didn't showboat? O and Charles Barkley?


no no no, the point is that, nate showboats and gets all excited before anything's even achieved. it's just like them knick commercials where you see steph raise his arms up and down kind of like this->:clap: and then get the win shoved in your ****ING FACE and walk off shamefully.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

so? shudnt he try to keep the teams morale up? ud rather hed not seem so happy?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I'd rather he act like a pro*

If he plays well the teamn will be excited. The "look at me" act wears thin after a while.....good play doesn't. If he can't play well without doing that crap, then he isn't a keeper. Guys that only play well when things are going great flail helplessly when they are going south. If you watched Nate, you know this is true. He needs to level out at a high level....something he has not yet done. His game is manic.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chinatownballer said:


> so? shudnt he try to keep the teams morale up? ud rather hed not seem so happy?


I'm sorry I couldn't resist...:angel: 
*



Jamal Crawford played high school ball with Nate Robinson in Seattle and feels he has adjusted to Brown's decree of no showboating. "It's the most calm I've seen Nate, so coach has had an effect on him," Crawford said. Brown took some more shots at Robinson after the victory over Cleveland, pointing out Robinson beat his chest after making a layup, leading to LeBron James' fastbreak bucket.

Click to expand...

 *

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/64133.htm


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

If you're good and confident, just walk with that swagger. You don't have to beat your chest and act all cocky about it. You act all cocky when you're not even good, that's the main reason Brown takes shots at him. It just makes us more laughable when he does that. Plus the fact that above as stated by Kitty in that quoted article, if you're going to waste time beating your chest you might as well run back on D.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Nuthing wrong with being cocky as long as he plays well. I understand LB being annoyed at Nate if his showboating makes him slow to get back on D but i dont get y he shudn't be cocky if he plays well. Sure its embarrassing if we suck and he's beating his chest but thats just the way he plays. Nate's just pumping himself up when he does something gud. Once we're winning no one's gunna care about his chest beating and showboating.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Chinatownballer said:


> Nuthing wrong with being cocky as long as he plays well. I understand LB being annoyed at Nate if his showboating makes him slow to get back on D but i dont get y he shudn't be cocky if he plays well. Sure its embarrassing if we suck and he's beating his chest but thats just the way he plays. Nate's just pumping himself up when he does something gud. Once we're winning no one's gunna care about his chest beating and showboating.


It doesn't matter how good an individual plays if his team loses the game. That's the whole point. And of course people won't complain when about the chest-beating when the Knicks start win. The Knicks aren't winning; that's why everyone is so pissed.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

We agree...


----------

